# BALL IDEAL 1908??



## woodswalker (May 8, 2010)

Just picked this one up for $4 at the flea market...Says Ball Ideal Pat. July 14 1908....
   Hers a few pics...hope it was worth the 4 dollars I paid []


----------



## woodswalker (May 8, 2010)

This is the top...


----------



## woodswalker (May 8, 2010)

Shot from the side... 
  This jar is in great shape...no nicks...and has some pretty cool air bubbles in it to!!!


----------



## dygger60 (May 8, 2010)

Not to rain on you, but, that is a very commong BALL IDEAL jar.  .50 cents would be a good price for that jar...maybe a dollar.  

  The 1908 patent date is for the glass "ears" in which the bail wire secures.  Lots of time you see chipping in these ears...but if 
 your jar is not chipped, then yes a dollar would be a good price.

   The right to use the 1908 patent date was obtained by Ball Brothers then they purchased a glass company in Penn.  It was a
 worker that patented the now famous date.

    The quarts are very very common.

     David  aka  dygger60


----------



## woodswalker (May 8, 2010)

Oh well...I still like it anyway and I even tried talking them down from the $4[8D] but it didn't work.  Thanks for your help on it[]


----------



## dygger60 (May 9, 2010)

Not a problem at all...be more than happy to help when it comes to jars.  

   David  aka  dygger60


----------

